# 72" tall knock-down acrylic shower?



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm trying to find a 60" x 32" x 72" knock-down acrylic shower kit and all I've been able to locate are at least 75 1/2" tall. Does anyone know of a knock-down shower kit that will come in at less than 74" tall? I don't know why this is so hard to find since the standard fiberglass one piece unit is 72" tall and most of them have windows above them. Why would everybody make remodel units that are from 4" - 6" taller? I've all but decided to move the window but if there's a unit out there that'll fit, I would like to know about it.


By the way, I've looked at A.S., Sterling, Aquaglass and Florestone with no success.


Paul


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Check with Mirolin, Maxx and Fiat


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Please excuse my ignorance, but...

What exactly is... A "knockdown shower"???


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I call a 2, 3, or 4 piece tub or shower stall a "knock-down". I'm looking for an acrylic shower and surround to replace a one piece fiberglass tub/shower.





Paul


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but...
> 
> What exactly is... A "knockdown shower"???


The fiberglass tub or shower comes apart so you can get it into an existing house or bath room


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Paul, Have you tried Lasco? Pretty sure they have what your looking for


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> ...Why would everybody make remodel units that are from 4" - 6" taller?...


Because they finally realized that 72" was too short for a shower stall.

Lasco makes a 3-piece kit that is 60 x 34 x 72. That is the closest in that variety I know of.

Other than that, the two best options for a custom size is Bath Fitter (if there is one close to you) or Onyx.

www.bathfitter.com
www.theonyxcollection.com


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll check Lasco again but I didn't think they made acrylic units.







Paul


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.rwco.com/showroom/fixtures/bathrooms/lasco/1603-3p.htm

https://www.plumbersstock.com/product.html?partNumber=29878

http://imgs.ebuild.com/xCat/ebuildWebB/15?ObjectID=19087&Variant=Original

http://www.rosenplumbing.com/storefrontCommerce/itemDetail.do?itm_id=4257&itm_index=0&orderQty=1


Also available at Locke Supply in OKC. Their warehouse has 11 in stock. $513.08.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Swan stone is like a corian knock off product. On a good, better, best scale... I would give a better rating. You can cut to fit if need be.Drop an acrylic base in, and wrap the surround in swan stone.

http://www.theswancorp.com/index.php?cat=4&attr=77


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> http://www.rwco.com/showroom/fixtures/bathrooms/lasco/1603-3p.htm
> 
> https://www.plumbersstock.com/product.html?partNumber=29878
> 
> ...


 
From what I saw there, those are all 34" wide and I need a 32". Plus, I think those are all gelcoat, not acrylic. Thanks for looking though. I have decided to remove the 16 1/2" tall window and install a 12" tall one. That way I can use the American Standard acrylic that comes in at just over 75". 

PP - I already asked her about a solid surface panel and she doesn't like the look. 




Paul


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Paul, try calling this company. Give them your specs, I think they might be able to help you solve your dilemma. I have used a wide array of the products. However, be prepared... they are a high quality acrylics. They are proud $$$ of there stuff, but the quality (as of three years ago) is superior.

BTW.... BIZ, You may have used them before, if not,Whenever in a bind for a good end drain base I highly recommend.

http://www.bathtec.com/


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Proud Plumber said:


> Paul, try calling this company. Give them your specs, I think they might be able to help you solve your dilemma. I have used a wide array of the products. However, be prepared... they are a high quality acrylics. They are proud $$$ of there stuff, but the quality (as of three years ago) is superior.
> 
> BTW.... BIZ, You may have used them before, if not,Whenever in a bind for a good end drain base I highly recommend.
> 
> http://www.bathtec.com/


Thanks for the tip Proud...

So far it hasn't been an issue since we can get practically anything imaginable from the Bath Fitter plant in Tennessee. We did use a couple of Onyx and Mustee bases for barrier free situations but that was several years ago. BF now has options for that too.

The Bath Tec pics look nice. If they will custom make the panels for you that might be a great option. Bath fitter can make the unit but we only do it when providing installation as well.


----------

